# New for the second time ;)



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi!
I'm Tilly. I used to have an account on here a couple of years ago  Anyway, I'm eighteen and I event. Currently I'm in Area I - Maine to be exact - but I just spent eight months in Northern Virginia as a working student at an Olympic facility. I sold my first horse, Danny, while I was there and got the very cool opportunity to lease a CCI* star horse named Tejana (TJ for short ). My favorite horse down there was named Dante - he's a gorgeous nine year old TB gelding, aaamazing jumper. Way out of my price range, however...except some stuff came up and I just found out yesterday that his owners are giving him to me  so next week he'll be coming up to Maine, and we'll start competing! I'm super excited 
Hmm, not much else to say about me except I LOVE musical theatre, art (I work mainly with graphite), and music! I'm hoping to major in communications with a minor in theatre next fall (I graduated at 16 in '08 and am taking an extended break, lol!). 
Anyway, that's about it! 
Oh and here's a pic of me and TJ, just for fun...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome! I'm also from Maine so you have my sympathies! :lol: Hope you are able to relocate to Virginia and congrats on Dante! Very exciting.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

dantexeventer said:


> My favorite horse down there was named Dante - he's a gorgeous nine year old TB gelding, aaamazing jumper. Way out of my price range, however...except some stuff came up and I just found out yesterday that his owners are giving him to me  so next week he'll be coming up to Maine, and we'll start competing! I'm super excited
> 
> Congrats on Dante, i just had the same thing happen, my trainer who is now in Kentucky just gave me an eventer i used to show and he's being shipped down this week or next! and he was way out of my price range as well! lol


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome Back and Congrats on your new boy


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome back to the forum! Nice to have another eventer on here. Congrats on Dante 

What level have you competed at?


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks guys 
FoxyRoxy, congrats!!! I cried for like two hours when I found out, lol!
eventerdrew, I've gone Novice and I'm hoping to move up to Training probably in the spring


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome! I've gone novice too!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

sweet! your horse in your avatar is super cute!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back to the Horse Forum!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks! That's my American Warmblood (3/4 TB 1/4 Shire) mare. Your horse is so adorable


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

wow, cool combo  Thank you! She's a doll, my little crazy TB mare


----------

